# Plants for bees



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

I love your site, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

Black & Blue Salvia, Bog Sage, Beards Tongue, Narrow leaf Sunflower are all excellent bee flowers and hummingbirds like them too. Cold hardy and deer resistant.


----------



## ehoffma2 (Dec 11, 2014)

In Michigan, we like Cup plant - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silphium_perfoliatum


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Borage, Buchwheat, Canola and Nygers did good for me here.

I like the cup plants. It is almost like the Nyger like yellow daisy flowers that I planted
over this summer into the Fall. I collected plenty of the Nyger seeds but no cup plants available here.
Cup plant is perfect for our drought location. Where can I get some for cheap or for a trade? 
Do you know if the flowers provide for the pollen or nectar or both? Thanks for the info.


Nygers over the summer:


----------



## Apo Mariano (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you all for your contributions. These plants are new to me. I will try to add them as soon as I have photos for each.


----------



## flhultra (Jun 14, 2013)

could someone tell my bees what they are supposed to like.
have planted many types of flowers on various lists and very seldom see a bee on them.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

If you plant them...they will come!
There is no guarantee that whatever you planted they will land on. Within a 2 mile radius
there are many diverse flowers for them to choose. Though some flowers are more favor than others 
at certain time of the year. We can only plant for them the proven bee plants. And there are
many of them to choose from. During the Spring time they want pollen to raise the young larva. 
So give them plenty of those to forage on. During the summer they will take whatever they can to 
sustain themselves that we have droughts here in some year. So give them some summer pollen and nectar plants. 
When you plant do group the plants in a row along with multiple rows. i.e. 2 rows of 30' sunflowers. I plant according
to their need at certain time of the year. i.e. Spring build up, summer drought, Fall prepping, and before overwintering, etc.
Do you know what plants the bees prefer at certain time thru out the 4 seasons? Knowing so will help you plant better.


Multi rows Borage patch now:


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

dups!


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Do bees like azaleas?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Honeybees don't know how to do _sonication_, so azaleas are pollinated by natives, not honeybees. More at these links: 

http://pollinators.blogspot.com/2013/09/buzz-pollination-of-fabaceae-flowers.html
https://pollinator.org/PDFs/BeeBasicsBook.pdf (see page 26)

Additionally, azaleas reportedly have nectar that can be toxic to humans. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azalea


----------



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

My bees go crazy on the camellia bushes. Plus, they bloom late, so it gives the bees a boost just before winter.

Also, bees really like clover.


----------

